# The Smoking (Hot) Betta



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Or alternatively... "The Melting Betta."

Scribbled out with anxiety-induced inspiration.

The sad thing was, this was actually going really well up until I decided I had no patience to do it properly. xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

omg, that thing would be EPIC in color! Great job, especially if it is rushed


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I think it would too. 

I wish I knew how to paint. It would be all swirly and stuff. Why does everything seem so much better in my head? xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you never learn till you try!! ;-)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah, and you can never be sure you will fail until you do...

Just kidding. But I'm too antsy and hyper to sit still and draw tonight. xD


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Come on... what if Michelangelo had that attitude while he was painting the Sistene Chapel? HA But really, It does look very good so far. Color would bring it out nicely.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Michaenglo was massively arrogant, so I doubt he would have that attitude.  Although, he was forced to paint the Sistene Chapel against his will. The Pope threatened to give another commission he really wanted to someone else if he refused to take that commission.

Seriously though, I do appreciate the votes of confidence a lot, you guys. I will try to colour it and see what happens. ^^


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

yeah this is awesome!!!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, bniebetta! 

I just realized I ended up accidentally crossing two styles of ventrals I had in mind. xD


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Amazing!! That would make a fabulous tattoo!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Moonshadow. I'm going to do a more indepth and colourful version after my exams are done.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I am in love with your drawings! :notworthy:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you. I'm in love with your plakats. Maybe I'll draw more pictures of them.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

They would be very honoured if you did :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Which ones are your favourites? I imagine you have quite a few from your spawns.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's awesome!

And for help for coloring it, get some watercolor pencils and color in with those and just rub in a LITTLE bit of water and it can be all swirly-like. I did that techquine for an art project a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, thank you. I'll be sure to try that when I get a chance to do some colouring. ^^ 

Do I need watercolour paper or would regular paper be able to stand up to the water?


----------

